# GUI Designer Needed



## Tom E (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi There,

I'm looking for a Kontakt GUI designer interested in working on a brand new series of sample libraries.

I'm after cutting edge graphics and a feel for intuitive interface design. Don't mind if you're early on in your career or a seasoned pro - but you will need to be confident in your ability to deliver the appropriate assets.

If you're interested, please PM me or post links to you work in the thread.

Please note, this will be paid contract work - no freebies asked for!!

Best,

Tom E


----------



## Josh Richman (Feb 5, 2018)

PM sent. Looking forward to it.

Best,
Josh


----------



## Hidden_Path (Feb 6, 2018)

Scott Kane! Can't recommend him enough:

https://scottkaneguis.deviantart.com/


----------



## Tom E (Feb 6, 2018)

Hidden_Path said:


> Scott Kane! Can't recommend him enough:
> 
> https://scottkaneguis.deviantart.com/



Thanks Hidden Path!


----------



## satYatunes (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi,
I am new to this forum. I am a Graphic designer and have developed a lot skins/ui for various plugins. Here is a link to my portfolio - 
http://www.satyatunes.com/web/about.php

Hope you like it.


----------

